# Fireproof potholders?



## seeg (Jul 31, 2008)

I am looking for an online source to buy fireproof (or fire resistant) potholders. I don't want the silicone pads or oven mitts.
Anyone have any good suggestions?
thanxs in advance for your help.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Flame/fire proof is not really an accurate name. You'll find various resistances and thresholds though that will work for most kitchen applications. 

In some testing, Cook's illustrated found some interesting things.

You say you don't want mitts, but what about gloves? Leather welding gloves work really well for short quick things. But they have this odd behavior that they're cool, cool, then suddenly unbearably hot. I have some leather welding gloves I use for campfire cooking and some home cooking and it's true. They're cool, then suddenly hot. I like them for the shielding though for campfire cooking, grilling, barbecue. They do that very well. 

CI wasn't impressed with the silicone hot pads either. I hate the glove versions and have never tried the pads.

Quilted treated cotton is good protection. but wets easily and while it doesn't burst into flames, they can burn through under direct flame over a few seconds time 

I've heard good things about various Nomex products. CI liked these too, but they're pricey compared to competing products. Mostly available as a glove with reputedly good dexterity. I don't think I've ever seen this as just a pad though.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Fire-proof gloves? What a buzz-kill.

BDL


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

*Tucker BurnGuard*

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Great for home cooks.


----------



## bhtoad (Jul 14, 2010)

I've used welding gloves for years and they are very good, but some do suffer from the problems phatch described.  If you have the cash, firefighter gloves would work.  Using a turnout coat for a kitchen apron would be an interesting conversation starter, too.


----------

